# To the LG'ers: My flatulence can't make noise? Help!



## LeakyGasSucks (Feb 4, 2012)

The sound of passing gas is made by the vibrations of the flesh (much like releasing air out of a balloon while pinching the tip and stretching it)Using that reference, I don't understand what's causing my flatulence to not make noise no matter what I do! Either:1. my muscles can't restrain enough gas to make a strong enough fart2. I've just acclimated a way to release gas without making noise.You guys have any other theories on this?Do Leaky Gas people usually have this or is it just me?(I haven't had anal sex or anything that might damage the part)


----------



## creedo23 (Jan 19, 2012)

my farts make noise when i know it's coming...


----------



## tihbb2012 (Mar 9, 2012)

LeakyGasSucks said:


> The sound of passing gas is made by the vibrations of the flesh (much like releasing air out of a balloon while pinching the tip and stretching it)Using that reference, I don't understand what's causing my flatulence to not make noise no matter what I do! Either:1. my muscles can't restrain enough gas to make a strong enough fart2. I've just acclimated a way to release gas without making noise.You guys have any other theories on this?Do Leaky Gas people usually have this or is it just me?(I haven't had anal sex or anything that might damage the part)


i got similar problem, i think its releasing gas without no noise


----------



## WTF (Sep 18, 2012)

The internal anal sphincter is causing these symptoms....


----------



## ileo (Jun 14, 2012)

WTF said:


> The internal anal sphincter is causing these symptoms....


Agree. The resting tone of the anal canal is mostly a function of the internal anal sphincter. If the muscles tight enough, there is no noise. Alternative, not enough volume of flatus as you suggest.I understand when you talk about adjusting how you react to needing to pass flatus. I grew up with pain and bloating, with no odor. I think I saw a cognitive behavioral therapist at one point who advised me to relax all the muscles of the stomach and pelvic floor to cure bloating and pain. My reaction became to not even contract any muscles when I could feel it moving inside, and it would leak out, taking longer and with no noise, I think from the low pressure. What normally happens, when any substance enters the rectum is involuntary relaxation of the internal sphincter (rectoanal inhibitory reflex). This lets some of the substance into the anal canal where the more specialized mucosa is able to sample its nature (i.e. gas/liquid/solid). This is followed by the RAER (recto anal excitatory reflex), which is contraction of the external sphincter complex, keeping the substance in the rectal ampulla. Since this muscle is voluntary, I believe that the RAER can be adapted, consciously as during biofeedback for anismus.I also think that adapting to not contract any muscles when gas threatened the sphincter may lead to a reduction in the amount of "training" the pelvic floor muscles get.


----------



## hadenuff29 (Sep 18, 2007)

hey guys, the reason your gas is not making noises is because you arent farting. The Leakygas smells are in the blood and come out via the skin. My Gastro doctor gives an explanation for it on my blog mytummytantrum.comcheersJordan


----------



## WTF (Sep 18, 2012)

hadenuff29 said:


> hey guys, the reason your gas is not making noises is because you arent farting. The Leakygas smells are in the blood and come out via the skin. My Gastro doctor gives an explanation for it on my blog mytummytantrum.comcheersJordan


Man you are an Alien!


----------



## ileo (Jun 14, 2012)

WTF said:


> Man you are an Alien!


talking about blood borne body odor, which is different to "rectal malodor", which could simply be defined as odor coming from the anus. The mechanism of blood borne body odor is odorous chemicals in the bloodstream that get sweated and breathed out. These patients most frequently complain of a fecal/fish body odor/halitosis. Usually these chemicals come from an overgrowth/imbalance of gut bacteria, and their toxins which are absorbed and overload the liver's ability to "cleanse" the blood. Alternatively there can be genetic mutations causing the liver enzymes not to work efficiently.Someone once suggested the best way to determine if the odor is coming from the anus or not is to smell your underwear after wearing them. Another is to wear an airtight pair of shorts for a day and to observe if the odor related comments stop. This is impractical as a long term solution unfortunately.


----------



## hadenuff29 (Sep 18, 2007)

ileo said:


> talking about blood borne body odor, which is different to "rectal malodor", which could simply be defined as odor coming from the anus. The mechanism of blood borne body odor is odorous chemicals in the bloodstream that get sweated and breathed out. These patients most frequently complain of a fecal/fish body odor/halitosis. Usually these chemicals come from an overgrowth/imbalance of gut bacteria, and their toxins which are absorbed and overload the liver's ability to "cleanse" the blood. Alternatively there can be genetic mutations causing the liver enzymes not to work efficiently.Someone once suggested the best way to determine if the odor is coming from the anus or not is to smell your underwear after wearing them. Another is to wear an airtight pair of shorts for a day and to observe if the odor related comments stop. This is impractical as a long term solution unfortunately.


----------



## hadenuff29 (Sep 18, 2007)

All i can do is try and get the truth across, you dont have to listen. The fact that more fart smells push out when we are anxious or really stressed is the give away. Do you think because you are nevrvous that the anus all of a sudden opens and lets the smells out? this is not logical at all. What happens is the blood and body heats up and the intestines contractmletting more of the smells into the blood and bam they shoot out in a rancid fart smell or what we term leakygas.


----------



## ileo (Jun 14, 2012)

hadenuff29 said:


> All i can do is try and get the truth across, you dont have to listen. The fact that more fart smells push out when we are anxious or really stressed is the give away. Do you think because you are nevrvous that the anus all of a sudden opens and lets the smells out? this is not logical at all. What happens is the blood and body heats up and the intestines contractmletting more of the smells into the blood and bam they shoot out in a rancid fart smell or what we term leakygas.


I wasn't disagreeing with you (initially). I was pointing out a difference beween odors coming from the sweat and breath (blood borne body odor) and smells that come from the anus (most ppl here term "leaky gas", I term rectal malodor)Its not a case of one being "the truth" and the other lies, they are both possible causes of odor.I do however disagree with your proposed mechanism of blood borne body odor...the body "heating up"? wtf? Perhaps you are talking about changes in gut permeability, effecting what gets absorbed and what does not. "Leaky gut syndrome"/intestinal hyperpermeability is not backed up by much research at all.http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed?term=leaky%20gut%20syndromeI don't see why changes in the strength of the continence mechanism and the peristaltic movement in a short term response to stress and anxiety is "not logical". We know there are conditions like stress induced diarrhea, so it is very possible there are short term alterations in anorectal function in response to acute stress. To clarify, the causes of blood borne body odor are either primary or secondaryPrimary, there is a genetic defect of a liver enzyme, resulting in the liver not metabolizing odorant volatiles from the blood, orSecondary (most common) were there is an overgrowth/imbalance of bacteria in the gut, which increases the amount of odorant volatiles absorbed and overloads the liver's ability to metabolize them all.


----------



## hadenuff29 (Sep 18, 2007)

Not going to argue with you mate, but just leting you know you're more than likely very far off the track. Everyone with LG, or what you term rectal malodor, does or has had leaky gut at some point in time. If you can, try and get a live blood analysis from someone who knows what they're doing and if they search around the blood cells enough - and if you are still surffering badly currently - i'm sure that you will see an abnormality in your blood.Starts in gut, lack of beneicial bacteria and enzymes makes digestion non existent, causes sugars etc to ferment in guts, Overgrowth of non beneficial bacteria feeds on fermented sugars, gives of waste byproducts which get abosrbed into the blood stream. Gets in the blood and overwhelms system, immune system, liver, kidneys, lymphatics etc and smell push out through the skin (last port of call).Does your leakygas become greater when you are more stressed or go out in public and get anxious?


----------



## WTF (Sep 18, 2012)

hadenuff29 said:


> Not going to argue with you mate, but just leting you know you're more than likely very far off the track. Everyone with LG, or what you term rectal malodor, does or has had leaky gut at some point in time. If you can, try and get a live blood analysis from someone who knows what they're doing and if they search around the blood cells enough - and if you are still surffering badly currently - i'm sure that you will see an abnormality in your blood.Starts in gut, lack of beneicial bacteria and enzymes makes digestion non existent, causes sugars etc to ferment in guts, Overgrowth of non beneficial bacteria feeds on fermented sugars, gives of waste byproducts which get abosrbed into the blood stream. Gets in the blood and overwhelms system, immune system, liver, kidneys, lymphatics etc and smell push out through the skin (last port of call).Does your leakygas become greater when you are more stressed or go out in public and get anxious?


Man when the internal anal sphincter doesn't close your rectum is in touch with the atmosphere, the reason why ###### doesn't come through your anus is that your external anal sphincter and the puborectalis muscle work well.Here this forum is of LG or incontience, you are talking about something else.


----------



## ileo (Jun 14, 2012)

hadenuff29 said:


> Not going to argue with you mate, but just leting you know you're more than likely very far off the track. Everyone with LG, or what you term rectal malodor, does or has had leaky gut at some point in time. If you can, try and get a live blood analysis from someone who knows what they're doing and if they search around the blood cells enough - and if you are still surffering badly currently - i'm sure that you will see an abnormality in your blood.Starts in gut, lack of beneicial bacteria and enzymes makes digestion non existent, causes sugars etc to ferment in guts, Overgrowth of non beneficial bacteria feeds on fermented sugars, gives of waste byproducts which get abosrbed into the blood stream. Gets in the blood and overwhelms system, immune system, liver, kidneys, lymphatics etc and smell push out through the skin (last port of call).Does your leakygas become greater when you are more stressed or go out in public and get anxious?


you are vaguely describing a secondary blood borne odor condition. There is no published evidence that leaky gut syndrome/intestinal hyperpermeability is a cause (many researchers question whether it exists in the first place). I know because I researched blood borne odor conditions for a while.Not heard of live blood analysis before. To detect the odorant volatile chemicals that are in the blood, researchers use breath analysis, urinalysis or blood biochemistry. The latter is similar to a normal blood test where you get a concentration of a particular substance per unit volume.


----------



## ileo (Jun 14, 2012)

WTF said:


> Man when the internal anal sphincter doesn't close your rectum is in touch with the atmosphere, the reason why ###### doesn't come through your anus is that your external anal sphincter and the puborectalis muscle work well.Here this forum is of LG or incontience, you are talking about something else.


people used to post about "LG/FBO" here. leaky gas was generally taken to mean passing gas involuntarily (gas incontinence) and Fecal Body Odor was a fecal odor from the sweat. FBO I define as a blood borne odor condition, with a fecal character to the odor (i.e. probably blood borne presence of volatile sulfur compounds)Its an early fact that needs to be established if people get fecal odor complaints and are trying to figure it out...i.e. is the odor coming from the anus or from the sweat & breath.


----------



## hadenuff29 (Sep 18, 2007)

ileo said:


> people used to post about "LG/FBO" here. leaky gas was generally taken to mean passing gas involuntarily (gas incontinence) and Fecal Body Odor was a fecal odor from the sweat. FBO I define as a blood borne odor condition, with a fecal character to the odor (i.e. probably blood borne presence of volatile sulfur compounds)Its an early fact that needs to be established if people get fecal odor complaints and are trying to figure it out...i.e. is the odor coming from the anus or from the sweat & breath.


Yep, I Get what youre saying, I started with a fecal/urine odour and severe leaky gas. Fecal odours pretty much no existent now though leaky gas will occasionally rear it head when eating some junk food or whatever. They are pretty much the same thing though, thats the thing, leaky gas is a build up of gases/waste in the blood stream. I'm just trying to let you know this, becasue no matter what you do, get solesta, strengthen shpicter muscles or whatever people try, it will not work. You could use Sally's No More Gaps on your ass and I gurantee you if you got very nervous smells will still emit through blood. And also you said about the heat. Have you never heard of people getting sweaty hands when anxious? Google Anxiety Hot Flashes. Instead of acting like a punk kid and writing WTF (who does that) every five minutes maybe have an open mind.


----------



## ileo (Jun 14, 2012)

hadenuff29 said:


> Yep, I Get what youre saying, I started with a fecal/urine odour and severe leaky gas. Fecal odours pretty much no existent now though leaky gas will occasionally rear it head when eating some junk food or whatever. They are pretty much the same thing though, thats the thing, leaky gas is a build up of gases/waste in the blood stream. I'm just trying to let you know this, becasue no matter what you do, get solesta, strengthen shpicter muscles or whatever people try, it will not work. You could use Sally's No More Gaps on your ass and I gurantee you if you got very nervous smells will still emit through blood. And also you said about the heat. Have you never heard of people getting sweaty hands when anxious? Google Anxiety Hot Flashes. Instead of acting like a punk kid and writing WTF (who does that) every five minutes maybe have an open mind.


I am getting tired of explaining to people that what may be the cause of their odor is not necessarily the case for other people. I believe there are a great many causes.I have rectal malodor not blood borne malodor. I know this because I don't have halitosis and my sweat smells like sweat. My underwear smells to me even and there is no odor for a variable time after I have a complete bowel movement. I can feel a mucous discharge sometimes. Solesta treatment did work for about 1 week while there there was post op swelling. When the swelling went down, the odor came back. You also ignore the posted success case(s) with solesta, and other cases of internal intussusception that were corrected with surgery, both leading to elimination of rectal odor. The odor in my case comes from the anus, your odor may come from sweat and breath. Different cases, different causes. I am glad for you that you have managed the symptom, but don't attack me because you have something different and tell me I am wrong about my own symptom. Everything I post on here is based on my understanding of research I have read, if I speculate I try to make this clear.Your understanding of the blood borne odor mechanism does not correlate with the research I have read, but it is logical to say anxiety might trigger a sympathetic response, including increased sweating. If there are odorant chemicals present in the sweat as a result of blood borne odor, then this could increase odor. I question whether there is a short term increase in gut permeability in response to stress, I have not read anything like this.I also point out again, that you definition of leaky gas is not the same as most people here who use the term. This is why we should avoid using made up terms, it causes confusion.


----------



## hadenuff29 (Sep 18, 2007)

ileo said:


> I am getting tired of explaining to people that what may be the cause of their odor is not necessarily the case for other people. I believe there are a great many causes.I have rectal malodor not blood borne malodor. I know this because I don't have halitosis and my sweat smells like sweat. My underwear smells to me even and there is no odor for a variable time after I have a complete bowel movement. I can feel a mucous discharge sometimes. Solesta treatment did work for about 1 week while there there was post op swelling. When the swelling went down, the odor came back. You also ignore the posted success case(s) with solesta, and other cases of internal intussusception that were corrected with surgery, both leading to elimination of rectal odor. The odor in my case comes from the anus, your odor may come from sweat and breath. Different cases, different causes. I am glad for you that you have managed the symptom, but don't attack me because you have something different and tell me I am wrong about my own symptom. Everything I post on here is based on my understanding of research I have read, if I speculate I try to make this clear.Your understanding of the blood borne odor mechanism does not correlate with the research I have read, but it is logical to say anxiety might trigger a sympathetic response, including increased sweating. If there are odorant chemicals present in the sweat as a result of blood borne odor, then this could increase odor. I question whether there is a short term increase in gut permeability in response to stress, I have not read anything like this.I also point out again, that you definition of leaky gas is not the same as most people here who use the term. This is why we should avoid using made up terms, it causes confusion.


dFirstly, i never attacked you, you were getting all punk saying WTF when i had some helpful information to add. I don't get why my definition of leakygas is different to yours, what you term 'rectal malaodor'? we both have fart smells which push off the body (whether out anus or skin) without our control right? My only symptom now is LG, my body odour is normal. Was there any changes in the function of your intestines/digestion at the time the smells began occurring?? Lets just ignore our different use of terms because that is totally irrelevant. But its highly likely we have the same issue. Maybe it's possible that someone may have been helped by Solesta, but i would say unlikely. I'm just trying to stop you from wasting thousands more on more surgery that isnt required. This problem is bad man and the less time wasted is important for physical and mental healing. I'm glad youre doing your research for a better understanding, I have also done about 5 years worth myself, but at the end of the day i listen to my gastro doctor who also happens to be a professor in the field, who is using science and testing and has a legitimate professional understanding of this problem. Good luck man, I hope you figure it out one way or another


----------



## ileo (Jun 14, 2012)

Odorant volatiles from the blood being expressed via breath and sweat (blood borne body odor) is different from odor coming from the anus. They need to be distinguished because the management may be different (e.g. dietary restriction of substrate precursors, antibiotics for blood borne; things like solesta for the latter)The mechanism of blood borne odor you described earlier does not correspond to what the research says


----------



## hadenuff29 (Sep 18, 2007)

your using a lot of big words, but you aren't making much sense to me


----------



## ileo (Jun 14, 2012)

Odorant volatiles = chemicals that smelldietary restriction of substrate precursors = taking the example blood borne odor condition of TMAU, this would be a choline restricted diet. Choline is the dietary prescursor of TMA, the odorant volatile responsible in TMAU


----------



## cowgomoo (May 1, 2013)

hadenuff29 said:


> hey guys, the reason your gas is not making noises is because you arent farting. *The Leakygas smells are in the blood and come out via the skin.* My Gastro doctor gives an explanation for it on my blog mytummytantrum.comcheersJordan


Wait what?


----------



## thickthighs1 (Apr 12, 2013)

my leaky gas doesn't make any noise at all..it just makes my anus hot


----------



## carl100 (Apr 2, 2013)

thickthighs1 said:


> my leaky gas doesn't make any noise at all..it just makes my anus hot


The same as me it can get very hot. When I need a normal fart it feels exactly like it has always done, sometimes I have to push a little and sometimes I just let it out.


----------

